# Green River Tack store



## gamingirl22 (Aug 1, 2011)

I found an online tack store called Green River Tack and their stuff is soo CHEAP!! I would really like to buy some things from them, but I'm kind of concerned since they're so cheap. Has anyone bought anything from this tack store lately? Please let me know soon! Thanks!


----------



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

I just bought a bridle from them. Good service, great prices, and nice products. I know it seems kinda fishy but I didn't have any problems and plan to order a show halter from them this week!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gamingirl22 (Aug 1, 2011)

Okay thanks! And I'm planning on buying a show halter from them, too!


----------



## FaceTheMusic (Dec 28, 2012)

It's not a show halter but I did just buy this halter from them. It was $10 cheaper than anywhere else. It's really cute.


----------

